# Bugs in my oatmeal



## Sacto95827 (May 8, 2005)

Has anyone had the problem of buying oatmeal from a bin and then getting home and seeing a bunch of bugs crawling around in it?  Any solutions?


----------



## musclepump (May 8, 2005)

How about take it back and demand a refund?


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2005)

and call the health department.


----------



## Sacto95827 (May 8, 2005)

Well, the reason I ask is because a while back, I was listening to a talk show on the radio about some unknown facts about the foods we eat.  I tried to dig the stats on the web, but couldn't find any.  For example, it's statistically proven that there is going to be a bug in every 4 mushrooms we eat.  Stuff of that nature.  I mean, there's no way to eliminate all the pests on the vegetables or foods we eat.  And since I was buying from one of those big bins, you know, the ones that you pull the lever down and fill up your bag up(like oatmeal, trailmix, raisins, etc.), I thought it would probably be fairly common for bugs to be living in these bins.  I guess I could start buying instant oatmeal instead of bulk steel-cut.


----------



## thajeepster (May 8, 2005)

bonus.... extra protein  ... i'd probably hurl, hurl again... look at the bin one more time, hurl... then go take it back and get a refund.  Lol


----------



## MtnBikerChk (May 9, 2005)

EW - seriously, call the health department!  They'll probably have to empty every bin they have and clean the whole department.

EW AGAIN!

(btw, don't eat it   )


----------



## Robin Hood (May 9, 2005)

This is NOT a normal occurrence! I bought bulk trail mix once, only to get it home and find maggots in it. Thank God I didn't eat any! BARF!!! Never went back to that store!


----------



## KDiddy (May 9, 2005)

This happened to some oatmeal that sat in my pantry for ages.  Totally disgusting - I was heaving, the stuff was completely crawling with them.  Luckily, I noticed before I ate any.

But straight from the store?  That ain't right!


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 9, 2005)

just suck it up and pretend youre on fear factor


----------



## PTOManiac (May 9, 2005)

Are they those tiny little black bugs? If so, I wouldn't worry too much about it. We get those alot in rice and flour stored in our kitchen closet. Boiling water kills them anyway as would microwaving. The best thing to do if the bugs aren't ALREADY in there is to keep them in a sealed plastic bag. P.S. don't call the health department for those tiny little bugs... we're not talking cockroaches here...


----------



## Flex (May 9, 2005)

Why don't you guys man up and eat the bugs.

Then you'll be prepared to go on Fear Factor.


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 9, 2005)

is there an echo in here?   
is there an echo in here?


----------



## musclepump (May 9, 2005)

echo....

 .... echo...


----------



## maxpro2 (May 9, 2005)

PTOManiac said:
			
		

> Are they those tiny little black bugs? If so, I wouldn't worry too much about it. We get those alot in rice and flour stored in our kitchen closet. Boiling water kills them anyway as would microwaving. The best thing to do if the bugs aren't ALREADY in there is to keep them in a sealed plastic bag. P.S. don't call the health department for those tiny little bugs... we're not talking cockroaches here...



It doesn't matter if they're dead or not, you'd still be eating them...


----------



## Sacto95827 (May 9, 2005)

PTOManiac said:
			
		

> Are they those tiny little black bugs? If so, I wouldn't worry too much about it. We get those alot in rice and flour stored in our kitchen closet. Boiling water kills them anyway as would microwaving. The best thing to do if the bugs aren't ALREADY in there is to keep them in a sealed plastic bag. P.S. don't call the health department for those tiny little bugs... we're not talking cockroaches here...


Exactly...weevils


----------



## Little Wing (May 9, 2005)

weevil_info

 interesting. bugs are really cool but not in my food.


----------



## Little Wing (May 9, 2005)

Quaker Old Fashioned... never found a bug n i eat it almost every day.


----------



## cappo5150 (May 9, 2005)

maybe your buying horse feed?


----------



## min0 lee (May 9, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> maybe your buying horse feed?


Maybe the horses are onto something, I mean really horses are *big*


----------



## Sacto95827 (May 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Maybe the horses are onto something, I mean really horses are *big*


I did notice some growth...


----------



## mikah (May 11, 2005)

ohh grosss...


----------

